# Celebrities, Singers, and Other Trump Haters



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

When will they ever learn people with at least half a brain could care less what their political views are? They aren't turning people against Trump, their turning people against THEM! I'm keeping track of who the are, and I vow, they'll never again recieve one red cent from me, my hope is others are doing the same. How stupid is it that people who make a living from the public, insist on alienated themselves from a large portion of them?
Note to these "celebrities", make your movies, sing your songs, have writers tell you what to say, other than that, keep your opinions to yourself, you aren't as important as you think you are.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

They need you to think they are important ... so they can feel important.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I try to only watch shows and movies where I know the actors are patriotic conservatives, don't watch the network news anymore, get my news from alternate sources, as far as I'm concerned, the Hollywood elite can take a hike, we made them wealthy, now they think the better and smarter then the very people that gave them the wealth, politicians are the same, we have only ourselves to blame.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

These idiots of Hollywood live in a bubble and do not have to deal with the average person or what they think or go through. Their experiences especially once established as a rising star are that of make believe in that everyone around them lies and they play a lie for the entertainment and adulation of others. When you do not stay rooted in reality your opinions and beliefs easily become warped, which is why most of those in tinseltown are raving lunatics and enhance their power by ostracising all whom disagree. The only ones that pay these opinions head are the mental midgets of society and the special snowflakes.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> When will they ever learn people with at least half a brain could care less what their political views are? They aren't turning people against Trump, their turning people against THEM! I'm keeping track of who the are, and I vow, they'll never again recieve one red cent from me, my hope is others are doing the same. How stupid is it that people who make a living from the public, insist on alienated themselves from a large portion of them?
> Note to these "celebrities", make your movies, sing your songs, have writers tell you what to say, other than that, keep your opinions to yourself, you aren't as important as you think you are.


I hope they become irrelevant. The way to make them so is to stop supporting them. Most people won't be able to do that as the middle class lifestyle seems to require entertainment.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Most people won't be able to do that as the middle class lifestyle seems to require entertainment.


This ^^^^^ is what contributes to the fall.


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

This thread needs to move to the political section. 
Side note, did you complain about the celebrities endorsing trump during his campaign? Probably not. Which makes your point a bit hypocritical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> When you do not stay rooted in reality your opinions and beliefs easily become warped, which is why most of those in tinseltown are raving lunatics and enhance their power by ostracising all whom disagree.
> 
> View attachment 35714
> 
> ...


This is a direct description of trump himself lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

ericologist said:


> This is a direct description of trump himself lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean by that? Please clarify.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> When will they ever learn people with at least half a brain could care less what their political views are? They aren't turning people against Trump, their turning people against THEM! I'm keeping track of who the are, and I vow, they'll never again recieve one red cent from me, my hope is others are doing the same. How stupid is it that people who make a living from the public, insist on alienated themselves from a large portion of them?
> Note to these "celebrities", make your movies, sing your songs, have writers tell you what to say, other than that, keep your opinions to yourself, you aren't as important as you think you are.


What needs to happen is to organize, publicize and name names and make it clear that they are blacklisted. We will not support them or Hollywood if they keep their crap up. Gee I wonder what would happen if someone created twitter, Facebook, YouTube and what ever social media accounts and started this? I'm guessing at least Facebook would shut it down and the sheep are to lazy to follow thru with it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

ericologist said:


> This is a direct description of trump himself lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I disagree. I do not hear calls for higher taxes and mandatory conformity to laws that go against Christianity and traditional American values from Trump. Just take a look at the idea of forcing Catholic Nuns to pay for/subsidize abortion and birth control. Fine with the Hollywood crowd but abhorrent to any rational moral being.


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> I disagree. I do not hear calls for higher taxes and mandatory conformity to laws that go against Christianity and traditional American values from Trump. Just take a look at the idea of forcing Catholic Nuns to pay for/subsidize abortion and birth control. Fine with the Hollywood crowd but abhorrent to any rational moral being.


"Mexico will pay for the wall" Mexico has plainly stated they will never pay for a wall. Guess who foots that bill? We do. Higher taxes. 
Christianity? You are kidding right? How many marriages has he gone through? How many times has he slept with someone out of wedlock? You can't honestly expect anyone to take that point seriously when referring to him in any fashion.

Boiling this down, y'all are pissed these celebrities have a differing opinion than you do, and that they have a farther reach with their voice than you. For example; you have an opinion, and instead of just keeping it to yourself, you hopped on here, typed out your little rant, all so you could spread your message as wide and far as you can. 
Those celebrities are doing the exact same thing. Only real difference I see is that they have bigger balls in handling criticism. You post on here expecting everyone to just lay down in that same very bed, soothing you with praise and reciprocity. Oh, and you are already irrelevant. But, hey, who am I to say right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Disagree again. Redirect aid to Mexico if they do not pay. I am trying to see things from your point of view but it doesn't work.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In 2015 there was approx $25 Billion in payments wired from the US to Mexico. Shut off the flow of payments is one option. That can be done using the existing regulations on the books regarding Bank Institutions being required to ID the recipient of a wire transfer. See Code of Federal Financial Regulations.

Eliminating the aid that the US gives Mexico is another way for Mexico to "pay" for the wall.

Increasing trade tariffs, Eliminating Work Visa's or increasing the cost of a Visa to an astronomically high amount, Deporting as many illegals as you can and finally Crack down on the Drug Cartels which other administrations have turned a blind eye from.

It can and should be done.



ericologist said:


> "Mexico will pay for the wall" Mexico has plainly stated they will never pay for a wall. Guess who foots that bill? We do. Higher taxes.
> Christianity? You are kidding right? How many marriages has he gone through? How many times has he slept with someone out of wedlock? You can't honestly expect anyone to take that point seriously when referring to him in any fashion.
> 
> Boiling this down, y'all are pissed these celebrities have a differing opinion than you do, and that they have a farther reach with their voice than you. For example; you have an opinion, and instead of just keeping it to yourself, you hopped on here, typed out your little rant, all so you could spread your message as wide and far as you can.
> ...


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

Shutting off the aid to Mexico IS NOT making them pay for anything. That's 1. Simply not spending money, and 2. How much are we in debt again? It isn't even our money in the first place. 
Lastly, past administration's haven't turned a blind eye to the drug cartels, they played an active part in them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh, Eric. You're gonna be fun.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ericologist,

I guess you didn't read/comprehend the entire post or are you still in the 7th grade? :vs_closedeyes:

You do believe in Borders right?



Slippy said:


> In 2015 there was approx $25 Billion in payments wired from the US to Mexico. Shut off the flow of payments is one option. That can be done using the existing regulations on the books regarding Bank Institutions being required to ID the recipient of a wire transfer. See Code of Federal Financial Regulations.
> 
> Eliminating the aid that the US gives Mexico is another way for Mexico to "pay" for the wall.
> 
> ...





ericologist said:


> Shutting off the aid to Mexico IS NOT making them pay for anything. That's 1. Simply not spending money, and 2. How much are we in debt again? It isn't even our money in the first place.
> Lastly, past administration's haven't turned a blind eye to the drug cartels, they played an active part in them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Slippy said:


> ericologist,
> 
> You do believe in Borders right?


Isn't that a book store???? :vs_worry:


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Slippy said:


> ericologist, You do believe in Borders right?


He believes in one big happy world, lets all have a big group hug and then kick the Muslims out of America.

Oh and I especially like the illegal Mexican giving the camera man the middle finger, because that's as high as he can count.

*Rancher*


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

Slippy said:


> ericologist,
> 
> I guess you didn't read/comprehend the entire post or are you still in the 7th grade? :vs_closedeyes:
> 
> You do believe in Borders right?


Oh, I completely comprehend you post, just simply disagree with how you look at it. 
If we were giving aid to them, it wasn't their MO eyes in the first place, therefore they aren't paying for anything. My point to that, is that the money we were giving in aid wasn't our money in the first place. We are trillions in debt, so technically we weren't giving aid to Mexico ourselves. 
But apparently you couldn't comprehend my reply. But I shouldn't expect much from a classic republican resorting to calling people names lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ericologist said:


> "Mexico will pay for the wall" Mexico has plainly stated they will never pay for a wall. Guess who foots that bill? We do. Higher taxes.
> Christianity? You are kidding right? How many marriages has he gone through? How many times has he slept with someone out of wedlock? You can't honestly expect anyone to take that point seriously when referring to him in any fashion.
> 
> Boiling this down, y'all are pissed these celebrities have a differing opinion than you do, and that they have a farther reach with their voice than you. For example; you have an opinion, and instead of just keeping it to yourself, you hopped on here, typed out your little rant, all so you could spread your message as wide and far as you can.
> ...


You mean to tell me Trump is not perfect? :vs_shocked:

Well damn, maybe we need to crown Obama king then. At least he fits the bill.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Do you want a country or not? A country may be defined as language, boarders and customs. Loose any one of the three and bye bye USA or any other country. I do believe Mexico will pay one way or another. Trump has already done much many said he could never do. One way or the other, build the wall and ignore the godless barking moon bats.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sounds like ericologist needs a proctologist.

Why do these trolls come here?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> These idiots of Hollywood live in a bubble and do not have to deal with the average person or what they think or go through. Their experiences especially once established as a rising star are that of make believe in that everyone around them lies and they play a lie for the entertainment and adulation of others. When you do not stay rooted in reality your opinions and beliefs easily become warped, which is why most of those in tinseltown are raving lunatics and enhance their power by ostracising all whom disagree. The only ones that pay these opinions head are the mental midgets of society and the special snowflakes.
> 
> View attachment 35714
> 
> ...


Michael Moore will never be erelevant, since he played in Stars Wars return of the jedi he will be famous forever. That scene he did with Carey Fisher in chains and sexy clothes is timeless.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

6811 said:


> Michael Moore will never be erelevant, since he played in Stars Wars return of the jedi he will be famous forever. That scene he did with Carey Fisher in chains and sexy clothes is timeless.


:vs_lol:


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

ericologist said:


> Shutting off the aid to Mexico IS NOT making them pay for anything. That's 1. Simply not spending money, and 2. How much are we in debt again? It isn't even our money in the first place.
> Lastly, past administration's haven't turned a blind eye to the drug cartels, they played an active part in them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK... So how do suggest we stop illegal immigration coming from Mexico? If we don't build the wall, what do we do?


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Do you want a country or not? A country may be defined as language, boarders and customs. Lose any one of the three and bye bye USA or any other country. I do believe Mexico will pay one way or another.  Trump has already done much many said he could never do. One way or the other, build the wall and ignore the godless barking moon bats.


The US has never had an official language, so I guess in your own explanation, we've never been a true country. Believe what you may, but Mexico will never pay for a wall, just as they haven't paid for any part of the fence that's currently up. 
Oh and trump's done sooo much huh? How about this;
Trump drinks
Trump steaks
Trump board game
Trump magazine
Trump travel site
Trump communications company
Trump casinos
Trump airlines
Trump mortgage
And let's not forget to hit close to home 
Trump tower, in tampa no less
He's also gone bankrupt 4 times with different companies. 
http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...ep/21/carly-fiorina/trumps-four-bankruptcies/

Trump has built hotels and had a moderately successful TV show

Beyond being a poor businessman, he's also a retched human being. 
Essentially slave labor 
http://occupydemocrats.com/2016/04/19/video-shows-trump-slave-workers-living-inhumane-squalor/
Employment of illegal immigrants
http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...rubio-says-donald-trump-had-pay-1-million-hi/
Piss poor treatment of disabled veterans
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...rump-wanted-vets-kicked-off-fifth-avenue.html
Trump tried to use eminent domain to kick a retired elderly woman out of her home
https://www.washingtonpost.com/life...cb287e-5660-11e5-b8c9-944725fcd3b9_story.html

Trump is a poor businessman, a horrible person who treats anyone who isn't white or wealthy as inferior, and one who invites and applauds violence among the masses.

And you think I'm the troll lol. We're all getting trolled by one fake tan hair piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

ericologist said:


> My point to that, is that the money we were giving in aid wasn't our money in the first place. We are trillions in debt, so technically we weren't giving aid to Mexico ourselves.
> But apparently you couldn't comprehend my reply.


I think I comprehend your reply, so hey eric, can you take out a loan for $50,000 and give it to me because I'm deserving and a nice guy, and need a new truck. And after all it isn't really your money anyway so you will get my deepest gratitude for that unselfish action, I'm sure the Bank will understand and not come after you to re-possess your first born male child, nah they will just write it off their taxes, oh wait they don't pay any taxes.

Glad you are here on our forum, it was getting boring.

*Rancher*


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ericologist said:


> The US has never had an official language, so I guess in your own explanation, we've never been a true country.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So we really don't exist?

Entonces, ¿qué idioma debe ser predominante?

أو ينبغي أن تنشر كل شيء في لغات متعددة؟

将所有的语言发布都不是有趣的吗？

В вашем случае необходимо было бы печатать на всех языках.

By your standards, we must be open to all.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

azrancher said:


> I think I comprehend your reply, so hey eric, can you take out a loan for $50,000 and give it to me because I'm deserving and a nice guy, and need a new truck. And after all it isn't really your money anyway so you will get my deepest gratitude for that unselfish action, I'm sure the Bank will understand and not come after you to re-possess your first born male child, nah they will just write it off their taxes, oh wait they don't pay any taxes.
> 
> Glad you are here on our forum, it was getting boring.
> 
> *Rancher*


'Rancher,

Typically government schools don't offer economics and finance courses in the 7th grade. Give eric a break! :vs_laugh:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Please do not feed the trolls.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

ericologist said:


> The US has never had an official language, so I guess in your own explanation, we've never been a true country. Believe what you may, but Mexico will never pay for a wall, just as they haven't paid for any part of the fence that's currently up.
> Oh and trump's done sooo much huh? How about this;
> Trump drinks
> Trump steaks
> ...


If this were darts, I just got a bullseye. I hope I can do just as poorly in business as The Donald..


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Please do not feed the trolls.


But it is so much fun to watch them become unhinged.


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

You red coats are funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ericologist said:


> You red coats are funny.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry your girl didn't win. :vs_sob: I really hope you found your safe space.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> But it is so much fun to watch them become unhinged.


What ever turns your crank bud.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I, am now positive that the left builds utter and complete assholes, with no possible redemption.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I, am now positive that the left builds utter and complete assholes, with no possible redemption.


It's a prerequisite to join their elite club.

*Rancher *


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

Even though the right threw an eight year temper tantrum in Congress, vetoing even their own bills if Obama supported them lol. Talk about no redemption assholes. And she was never my girl. We got what we deserved by electing him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

ericologist said:


> The US has never had an official language, so I guess in your own explanation, we've never been a true country. Believe what you may, but Mexico will never pay for a wall, just as they haven't paid for any part of the fence that's currently up.
> Oh and trump's done sooo much huh? How about this;
> Trump drinks
> Trump steaks
> ...


Once you get your own airplane bigger than air force one, get back to us on Trump being a moderate business man


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

Once you donate a measly million to me, I sure will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

ericologist said:


> The US has never had an official language, so I guess in your own explanation, we've never been a true country. Believe what you may, but Mexico will never pay for a wall, just as they haven't paid for any part of the fence that's currently up.
> Oh and trump's done sooo much huh? How about this;
> Trump drinks
> Trump steaks
> ...


...and, I guess with all Trump's faults, people were tired of a Kenyan impostor and the hope and change he brought with him. And, they certainly didn't want Hillary... a two-bit career criminal occupying the White House.

That would be akin to electing Al Capone the mayor of Chicago.

Only a few more days boys and girls...and we MAGA.

Longest 8 years of my life.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

God...please make me just 1/100th as unsuccessful as Donald Trump has been.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ericologist said:


> Even though the right threw an eight year temper tantrum in Congress, vetoing even their own bills if Obama supported them lol. Talk about no redemption assholes. And she was never my girl. We got what we deserved by electing him.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any fool can criticize, condemn and complain - and most fools do. Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Only two people had a legitimate shot at the White House this past November: The Beast or The Donald. Trump beat a field of 16 other candidates, most of whom were extremely lame. Amazing considering He not only took on the Demonic Rats and their propaganda wing know as the lame steam media but he also took on the Republican establishment and RINO's. You may not like him or agree with every policy decision but by any measure he has done well. Did you notice, Ford, Carrier, Sprint and Toyota make decision so as not to cross him? I have not seen any other politician be that effective in keeping jobs at home. This is all before he has taken office. He deserves a chance.


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

Coming full circle to the beginning of this thread, people bitching about people bitching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

ericologist said:


> Once you donate a measly million to me, I sure will.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Inconvenient truths....


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> Only two people had a legitimate shot at the White House this past November: The Beast or The Donald. Trump beat a field of 16 other candidates, most of whom were extremely lame. Amazing considering He not only took on the Demonic Rats and their propaganda wing know as the lame steam media but he also took on the Republican establishment and RINO's. You may not like him or agree with every policy decision but by any measure he has done well. Did you notice, Ford, Carrier, Sprint and Toyota make decision so as not to cross him? I have not seen any other politician be that effective in keeping jobs at home. This is all before he has taken office. He deserves a chance.


Actually bernie, had he not been undercut by shillary, would've crushed trump. Every poll showed it, throughout the entire primary cycle. But that's not important. 
Umm, coming from Indiana, carrier still lost their jobs to Mexico. Good job on keeping the promise drumpf. 
Sure, he deserved a chance, but he's already squandered that chance by doing the exact opposite of what he campaigned to do. Drain the swamp lol, what a joke. He dove head first into that swamp and swallowed their load.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Ya know, for a new kid on the block that hasn't contributed much since joining in December wanting to know about building a rifle, you sure are quick to jump in here and lecture people.
You are welcome to your opinion, but, I don't know, maybe you should get to know people around here a little better first.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Actually bernie, had he not been undercut by shillary, would've crushed trump. *Every poll showed it, throughout the entire primary cycle*


Would those be the same polls that showed Hillary trouncing...obliterating....walloping....clobbering...crushing and shellacking Trump?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> but he's already squandered that chance by doing the exact opposite of what he campaigned to do. Drain the swamp lol, what a joke. He dove head first into that swamp and swallowed their load.


Heads up....he's not POTUS yet.....

Amazing how much of a failure of a President he has become before becoming President.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

ericologist said:


> Actually bernie, had he not been undercut by shillary, would've crushed trump. Every poll showed it, throughout the entire primary cycle. But that's not important.
> Umm, coming from Indiana, carrier still lost their jobs to Mexico. Good job on keeping the promise drumpf.
> Sure, he deserved a chance, but he's already squandered that chance by doing the exact opposite of what he campaigned to do. Drain the swamp lol, what a joke. He dove head first into that swamp and swallowed their load.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Funny you did not mention he sold you out for a nice vacation home.


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

Lol, I could care less about "getting to know" people. And no, they weren't the same polls. And it is amazing how much he's already failed, without even taking office. And seeing how large her kill count has become, I wouldn't be shocked it was either the house or death. Get a grip rep's, your guy is a waste of time and effort. As is your arguments against it. Have fun trying though, I wish you the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

ericologist said:


> Lol, I could care less about "getting to know" people. And no, they weren't the same polls. And it is amazing how much he's already failed, without even taking office. And seeing how large her kill count has become, I wouldn't be shocked it was either the house or death. Get a grip rep's, your guy is a waste of time and effort. As is your arguments against it. Have fun trying though, I wish you the best!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey snowflake, suck it up.. Trump is your president, stop whining and quit being a sore loser.


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh, I'm no sore loser. I accepted his presidency months ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

ericologist said:


> Oh, I'm no sore loser. I accepted his presidency months ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then stop whining like a bitch...


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

Oh I'm not whining either. Simply schooling you all ever time y'all make an ignorant point. But keep it up! You're doing good. Here's your participation trophy lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Go upstairs...kiss Mommy and Daddy goodnight and get back down to the couch in the basement.

You've got a long day ahead of you tomorrow.....complaining about things on Facebook and Twitter....

Sleep tight...snowflake.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Too bad Inor missed this.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Who the hell cares, let people have their opinion. Bickering about things that have no bearing on our lives is a distraction from what is going on.

People are being exploited, subjugated, murdered, raped and displaced by the millions all around the globe, we can be and will be next, if we allow shitheads who dont understand how the world works spew hate and divide us

We all need to come together because war and violence dont care who you voted for, what color you are, if your God is hooved, behorned, many armed or by what name you call Him.

Too often we take our freedom for granted, we arent going to get many more chances

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

Lol, poor guy can't think of anything better to say. Have a good night trump chump. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

ericologist said:


> Oh I'm not whining either. Simply schooling you all ever time y'all make an ignorant point. But keep it up! You're doing good. Here's your participation trophy lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrong again buttercup, we don't give each other trophies in this joint. That's your boy Obama, he likes to give himself and his sidekick awards they never deserved. By the way you should be asleep by now, don't you have school tomorrow? And don't forget to take your meds...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

ericologist said:


> Lol, poor guy can't think of anything better to say. Have a good night trump chump.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trump chump.

Yup....we call that a....winner.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

You know something little man? People were nice to you when you came here and asked questions. You say you do t care about getting to know people before you start shooting off your smart mouth? 
Proves what kind of little shit you are.


----------



## ericologist (Dec 14, 2016)

Lol, y'all have gotten boring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

ericologist said:


> Lol, y'all have gotten boring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just think. You have something to look forward to.

You can spend all day Friday cheering on the people rioting.

It will probably be like the Super Bowl for you snowflakes.

Or, will you be there with them.....peacefully destroying things?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

ericologist said:


> Lol, y'all have gotten boring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then get the hell out, and don't come back, you are neither here to learn or teach.

It seems you think you are above everyone here, leave.

If I said what I thought, I would get time off.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

ericologist said:


> This is a direct description of trump himself lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must have been one of the liberals that voted foe Hillawitch .


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

ericologist said:


> Lol, y'all have gotten boring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't let the door hit you in your azz on the way out .


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think liberal, entertainers and millennials should take a page of history when it comes to "pay back."

For example, I just read where a football player decided to support the movement and "took a knee" during the National Anthem. Turns out he lost his endorsement contracts and might have to ride the lumber, that is, if he even still has a job.

As for Meryl Streep, her best movies are twenty years behind her. A new generation is the targeted audience and most of them are going to say, "Meryl who?"

The conservatives had to endure Barry, but a sooner or later a liberal president will come again. I know I won't forget the vitriol and anger of the left to Mr. Trump. I'll vote down any new entitlement legislation or "free college" Ponzi scam.

The leftists deserve a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

ericologist said:


> Lol, poor guy can't think of anything better to say. Have a good night trump chump.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're brains were dynamite, you couldn't blow your nose


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

hag said:


> If you're brains were dynamite, you couldn't blow your nose


Dead on


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I guess we always have to be infected for a while like the flu season, ours is assholitis brought by assorted "cologist".

It may be the only reminder we get on here what the left winged bastards and their arrogance is really like.

Just reinforces my revulsion for them, thanks for the reminders, assholes.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Bernie supporter :vs_laugh:

NY Post told the truth about this one.

Don?t be fooled by Bernie Sanders ? he?s a diehard communist | New York Post


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Should I go ahead and deduct Eric off of the active member's list, ya think?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

He is busy right now in the OB/GYN stirrups.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@Robie:
That's a funny meme, but truth of the matter is that those little buttmunchers won't be fighting. They'll get the BLM people to do it for them. They will, however, be happy to cheer the pawns forward from the Starbucks on the side of town or state furthest from the center of action.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> @Robie:
> That's a funny meme, but truth of the matter is that those little buttmunchers won't be fighting. They'll get the BLM people to do it for them. They will, however, be happy to cheer the pawns forward from the Starbucks on the side of town or state furthest from the center of action.


Then "kicking in the shins" comes to mind.

Some younger folks may not connect with that.....


----------

